# My Trunk Is Not For You



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I travel with a lot of stuff. Sometimes my trunk is full and pax want to use it. I explain to them that nowhere does it say they are guaranteed cargo capacity with their ride. They are only guaranteed 4 seatbelts.

But I actually don’t know this for sure. Am I correct? Am I being a jerk?

I expect people to text ahead if they need lots of trunk space. Some do. If they don’t need lots I can squeeze it in the back.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Not sure, i think in the lyft video they say you should but stop short of saying it’s required.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

If pax fit in trunk with suitcases, all the better, makes for less navigational confusion, also ability to double book your car...


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Am I correct


No.


UberAdrian said:


> Am I being a jerk?


Yes.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

4 people on uber x with baggage probably won't tip, so you did not miss anything...


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

A well-known member posts a question like this? It seems like click bait to generate ad revenue, but because I've heard stories from riders about people who drive around with their trunk full of junk I'll bite.

When you can't accommodate a rider because you have no trunk space who cancels? Them or you?

Do you have to provide trunk space available? No.

Do riders have to give you a rating above one star? No.

Do riders have to tip you? No.

Do riders expect to take possessions with them, especially when they are going to an airport or train station? Yes.

Pool rides are a different story, in that case the rider is explicitly booking a seat or two. One timeI wouldn't let a pool rider in the car because he had a greasy folding bicycle that he wanted to put in the back of my minivan.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I always wondered what the next driver was going to do when he saw "the guy with the bike", I was too busy that night to wait around and watch...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> I travel with a lot of stuff. Sometimes my trunk is full and pax want to use it. I explain to them that nowhere does it say they are guaranteed cargo capacity with their ride. They are only guaranteed 4 seatbelts.
> 
> But I actually don't know this for sure. Am I correct? Am I being a jerk?
> 
> I expect people to text ahead if they need lots of trunk space. Some do. If they don't need lots I can squeeze it in the back.


Yes you are being a Jerk &#8230; "YOUR CAR" is a Business vehicle ..and passengers EXPECT to have trunk space available for luggage and purchases


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

dauction said:


> Yes you are being a Jerk &#8230; "YOUR CAR" is a Business vehicle ..and passengers EXPECT to have trunk space available for luggage and purchases


Simply explained, you can't always have what you want...suggest they order Black SUV, let pax know their shit won't fit and bid them a farewell, maybe let them know Uber is doing "special prices" today...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> I travel with a lot of stuff. Sometimes my trunk is full and pax want to use it. I explain to them that nowhere does it say they are guaranteed cargo capacity with their ride. They are only guaranteed 4 seatbelts.
> 
> But I actually don't know this for sure. Am I correct? Am I being a jerk?
> 
> I expect people to text ahead if they need lots of trunk space. Some do. If they don't need lots I can squeeze it in the back.


is this a serious question? haha


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

If you don't want your car used as a cab then don't work for a cab app transportation company.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

When you have baggage in the cabin, if you have an accident, the flying bags can kill you before an accident will.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If I remember when I signed up for Uber it said car with 5 seat belts and trunk should be empty. Or it could have been Lyft.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I declined so many trunk request... especially if the cargo comes in plastic bags full of food  ... the best thing is the confused look on their faces when you say no ... like "what do you mean no?!"


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

I transport people not luggage! Uber needs to pay more in order for me to clear up my messy trunk.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Seems like a waste to drive around with trunks full of personal junk. It just adds weight to the car which reduces MPG and adds to wear and tear. 

A messy trunk probably means a messy car as well and those with messy trunks who say they keep their interior clean are either lying or clueless on what clean is or don't care. As a pax I have cancelled a few rides because the Uber/Lyft car was an absolute pigsty when I opened the door to get in.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ok Im a jerk just like you .
My truck is full of subwoofers amplifiers .No a pax is not using my trunk.
No i will not pick up more then 2 pax at a single time unless there cheer leaders . OR a 10 dollar cash tip up front ! 
No they will not sit in the front seat. expect cheer leaders ! 2 collages here and omg these cheer leaders very nice people.
Luggage ok 1 case only will put it in the back seat with you ! 
.You sit your self in the back! 
Airport pick ups sure same rules apply. I Used to do 5 or 6 airport trips a day . Today uber and lyft have a great bonuses out of the q im earning an extra 5 bucks per ride so im looking for short trips .
This Job pays me a steady 20/ 25 an hour currently and its not enough for me to have a empty trunk for that 1 pax who has groceries .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> I travel with a lot of stuff. Sometimes my trunk is full and pax want to use it. I explain to them that nowhere does it say they are guaranteed cargo capacity with their ride. They are only guaranteed 4 seatbelts.
> 
> But I actually don't know this for sure. Am I correct? Am I being a jerk?
> 
> I expect people to text ahead if they need lots of trunk space. Some do. If they don't need lots I can squeeze it in the back.


YOU ARE VERY, VERY WRONG!!!

Am both a driver and rider. As a driver, my trunk is totally free of any cargo, and ready to accommodate 99% of all passengers baggage. I also help load bags and open doors.

As a rider I DAMN WELL expect the same. If I had you for a driver I guarantee to get you deactivated!!!!

In fact, you don't need to be in any line of work that involves human interaction. Zero

My two cents.
&#128526;



dmoney155 said:


> I declined so many trunk request... especially if the cargo comes in plastic bags full of food  ... the best thing is the confused look on their faces when you say no ... like "what do you mean no?!"


Seriously? Would have you deactivated so fast your head would spin.
&#128526;



UberAdrian said:


> I travel with a lot of stuff. Sometimes my trunk is full and pax want to use it. I explain to them that nowhere does it say they are guaranteed cargo capacity with their ride. They are only guaranteed 4 seatbelts.
> 
> But I actually don't know this for sure. Am I correct? Am I being a jerk?
> 
> I expect people to text ahead if they need lots of trunk space. Some do. If they don't need lots I can squeeze it in the back.


Moreover, see you're from Canada?

Great. Stay there.
&#128526;


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Seems like a waste to drive around with trunks full of personal junk. It just adds weight to the car which reduces MPG and adds to wear and tear.
> 
> A messy trunk probably means a messy car as well and those with messy trunks who say they keep their interior clean are either lying or clueless on what clean is or don't care. As a pax I have cancelled a few rides because the Uber/Lyft car was an absolute pigsty when I opened the door to get in.


Yeah, sometimes I throw some garbage around to dissuade a shortie and collect on cancel fee.



MiamiKid said:


> YOU ARE VERY, VERY WRONG!!!
> 
> Am both a driver and rider. As a driver, my trunk is totally free of any cargo, and ready to accommodate 99% of all passengers baggage. I also help load bags and open doors.
> 
> ...


I would attempt to do the same lol... I am very creative writer lol.

Yeah seriously... you get what you pay for.... want me more accomodating, order me at premium price or throw in some money upfront... not in the app


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously? Would have you deactivated so fast your head
> &#128526;


Writing false complaints?

I have a ton of stuff in my trunk. Mainly blankets, food for me, etc . I can still accomodate some luggage in my sedan. A lot more than many cars are empty. Many cars are authorized despite a lack of trunk.

Bottom line is that no luggage space is required. If I have six pax in my xl car there is 0 space for luggage in my SUV as it has no storage except by folding seats down. If you want luggage, an x car gives you 4 seats. 2 pax means room for 2 large baga on the seats. 4 pax means no luggage space

Order an XL if you have more than 2 people and luggage. So many times someone orders an xl and there are six dudes with bags. Sometimes they can put the bags on their laps.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Do you decline airport rides? 😲


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> I declined so many trunk requests.....


That's what she said!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

*My Trunk Is Not For You*

*That's what she said! *


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I could see part time drivers not having an empty trunk, but full timers sure should. My trunk isn't that big, I can fit one full sized suitcase with some small bags, or 3 carry on bags. Anything more and I have to fold a seat. I have had to cancel in the past for too much luggage. I just take the hit and move on.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Yeah, sometimes I throw some garbage around to dissuade a shortie and collect on cancel fee.
> 
> 
> I would attempt to do the same lol... I am very creative writer lol.
> ...


Damn right you get what you paid for. And when riding, I pay for a trunk 100% free of crap as well as a car without debris.

Sick to death of the "homie" drivers from the "other side of the tracks"! Pathetic.

MAGA 2020
&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;

No worries. Corporate has my back.
&#128526;



dmoney155 said:


> Yeah, sometimes I throw some garbage around to dissuade a shortie and collect on cancel fee.
> 
> 
> I would attempt to do the same lol... I am very creative writer lol.
> ...


Guaranteed to get you deactivated. Try me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OG ant said:


> I transport people not luggage! Uber needs to pay more in order for me to clear up my messy trunk.


Nope, very wrong. Deactivation for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> If I remember when I signed up for Uber it said car with 5 seat belts and trunk should be empty. Or it could have been Lyft.


I'm almost positive this was Uber's position when I first signed up in 2015. I don't know if it's currently in the TOS or not. I keep my trunk almost completely empty as I just assumed this was still required - just some small things stored on the sides and my work bag would be in there. I haven't driven for Lyft...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Aside from being a jerk or not to me the bigger question is why would you do any “job” where you make it harder to do by choice...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Damn right you get what you paid for. And when riding, I pay for a trunk 100% free of crap as well as a car without debris.
> 
> Sick to death of the "homie" drivers from the "other side of the tracks"! Pathetic.
> 
> ...


Not as scummy and pathetic as entitled pax that lie to get drivers deactivated. You pay for nothing but a car with 4 seats plus the driver. Sometimes you get a large trunk. Sometimes a tiny trunk. Punishing a driver for taking up a small bit of his large trunk means you deserve cars with tiny trunks.

If you call an X car and get an XL car, the driver can charge you an XL upgrade fee when you put six pax in it. IMO if you get a 6 seat SUV on X and the driver has to fold the seats down to accommodate your luggage, you should still be charged an XL upgrade fee. Just like people cancel on non-SUV until they get one so they can overload with passengers, I'm sure people do the same for cargo.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Every once in a while I'll get a ping from an address that turns out to be a supermarket. I almost always say my trunk is full. They inevitably cancel and order another ride.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Do you decline airport rides? &#128562;


Huh? Really?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Not as scummy and pathetic as entitled pax that lie to get drivers deactivated. You pay for nothing but a car with 4 seats plus the driver. Sometimes you get a large trunk. Sometimes a tiny trunk. Punishing a driver for taking up a small bit of his large trunk means you deserve cars with tiny trunks.
> 
> If you call an X car and get an XL car, the driver can charge you an XL upgrade fee when you put six pax in it. IMO if you get a 6 seat SUV on X and the driver has to fold the seats down to accommodate your luggage, you should still be charged an XL upgrade fee. Just like people cancel on non-SUV until they get one so they can overload with passengers, I'm sure people do the same for cargo.


Call it what you wish. I expect a trunk and get it. ALWAYS 100%! Period.

When denied, ride's free and "ghetto" driver deactivated!

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When you consider the princely sums that both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay, it is no surprise that drivers have to store their laundry and _toilette_ kit in the trunk.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Damn right you get what you paid for. And when riding, I pay for a trunk 100% free of crap as well as a car without debris.


Except at pennies on the mile, you are getting what you paid for.

a clean seat and nothing more.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Except at pennies on the mile, you are getting what you paid for.
> 
> a clean seat and nothing more.


Why does the seat have to be clean? They can clean it with their clothes....Efficiency...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Why does the seat have to be clean? They can clean it with their clothes....Efficiency...


Yeah I'm actually trying to be serious but ok.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Writing false complaints?
> 
> I have a ton of stuff in my trunk. Mainly blankets, food for me, etc . I can still accomodate some luggage in my sedan. A lot more than many cars are empty. Many cars are authorized despite a lack of trunk.
> 
> ...


Exactly this. Open your rider app and stop one short of ordering a ride. It only says up to how many passengers will be accommodated, no guarantee of luggage.

I have an Impala LTD, huge trunk and very spacious inside. Once picked up 3 guys with 2 large suitcases each. They ended up snuggling with some of it. Told me I needed a bigger car. Told them that's what Uber XL is for.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Huh? Really?


Yeah, really. Valid question, no?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Call it what you wish. I expect a trunk and get it. ALWAYS 100%! Period.
> 
> When denied, ride's free and "ghetto" driver deactivated!
> 
> ...


I don't even think you have two cents...that is at least twice too much...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lute Byrt said:


> I don't even think you have two cents...that is at least twice too much...


Try to be a better person.
&#128526;


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Try to be a better person.
> &#128526;


Thanks, manager? Oh...wait a minute I thought we all agree that I am an Independent Contractor?!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I know they run an auction house and I am a bidder in that house, plus their competition in the same area in the same exact house and ultimately, I represent up to 10 packages at once..not sure what that Independent Contractor/partner relationship means but I will tell you this; seems like the Wild West! Get out your Gold! There are no Sears Guarantees with these particular types of contracts (limited amount of fault/liability) Good Night!&#128564;

So keep trying to sell that Uber Pro...Good Luck....


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

When I did X-only I almost always cancelled on 4 pax with luggage. Don't care what the story, they're being cheap and likely won't tip. I remember last time I had a family of 3 with a shit ton of luggage going for a minfare hotel to hotel transfer, an amount of luggage that they should clearly know won't all fit in a typical trunk.

I told em it won't fit, guy suggested "you can throw them in the front seat", I said no, he got aggressive and kept pressing for it and I just said to him right in front of his teenage kid_ "stop being so ****ing cheap. You're asking me to dump your dirty ass luggage on top of my seats because you're too cheap to get a bigger car, for a minimum fare? How about I come to your house and shit in your shower for $3?"_ He mumbled some shit about me being an ass hole

I rented the car, but it's about the principle and the lack of respect


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sick Duck said:


> You're asking me to dump your dirty ass luggage on top of my seats because you're too cheap to get a bigger car, for a minimum fare? How about I come to your house and shit in your shower for $3?"[/I] He mumbled some shit about me being an ass hole
> 
> I rented the car, but it's about the principle and the lack of respect


Here at Uber if you ever have any trouble or dispute with luggage simply say " How about I come to your house and shit in your shower for $3?"
-Uber &#129523;&#129333;&#129331;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

This sounds good for me, don’t let them use your trunk and just click the too much luggage for cancel, it’ll automatically order an XL for them at least with Uber and I can show up and take there luggage, get an XL ride and you can go back to the .60 mile trips. Tell pax to order XL when they have luggage so XL stays busy. Also don’t let them put luggage in the cabin area, it is a safety hazard and will get you a ticket and accidents that stuff turns into flying projectiles. Tell the pax to stop being cheap and order the proper ride, yours and their safety isn’t worth cramming stuff into your car just to save a couple of dollars. I pick up pax all the time who have figured out to call an XL when they have luggage and they have a much better experience because they don’t feel like they are clowns in a mini clown car


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Is that really what happens when you choose items won't fit?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dude your so wrong,

A party of 4 with luggage can barely fit in most sedans most of the time.

There’s plenty of times where I don’t have room for a clipboard, let alone a bag of personal stuff.


Additionally you NEED to be prepared to accommodate a standard folding wheelchair at all times.


So I’m wondering what your rating is at.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm a diamond driver because I drove city buses for 10 years before uber and I had a medical transport business when I was 16 til I was 22....with that said the fact that ANYBODY with a smart phone car sign up for this customer service intensive job leave the door wide open for people like YOU...you and the "nobody can ride in my front seat"....and the "I hate foreigners" crowd is a freaking plague in the ride sharing industry


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Sick Duck said:


> Is that really what happens when you choose items won't fit?


With Uber if you get to the rider and select too much luggage for cancel reason it should order them an XL, at least it was doing this last year when I was driving a small suv, though Uber does have a habit of breaking stuff so I could be wrong now, I used to tell the passenger there's no cancel fee if I do it this way but they will be paying XL prices, though you won't get anything for showing up there but one person did tip me a $20 for trying and making sure they got a ride that will work for them


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

To all: yes I'm a bad person and really I'm not dealing with anyone trying to squeeze out every last fraction of a penny's value from a $3 ride


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sick Duck said:


> To all: yes I'm a bad person and really I'm not dealing with anyone trying to squeeze out every last fraction of a penny's value from a $3 ride


Your hostile attitude isn't fit for this line of work


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

😒


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Call it what you wish. I expect a trunk and get it. ALWAYS 100%! Period.
> 
> When denied, ride's free and "ghetto" driver deactivated!
> 
> ...


Tread lightly. Your racism is showing.

Did your really just say "period??" What are you thirteen & wear flower panties? Anyhow, your exactly the kind of paxhole i despise with the entitlement. You pay for a seat & seatbelt. THAT'S IT! Trunk space is good to have but NOT required. The expectation for it to be completely clear is asinine considering people have families. Hopefully no one allows you to reproduce. The solice that i find in people like you is karma is a thing. No one is exempt.



MiamiKid said:


> Nope, very wrong. Deactivation for you.


If you're not a troll, you're playing a dangerous game. So while you think you have this thing all figured out, when you make that false complaint on the "ghetto" driver, hopefully they weren't coming to pick you up from your home or work. Once they're deactivated, there's absolutely ZERO reason to remain professional. All's fair in love & deactivations. Eye for an eye&#128526;


----------



## NoDriveThruForPoo (Feb 5, 2018)

Whoever doesn’t take luggage is a total clown. It’s insane to me to not let riders use the trunk. Additionally, you are missing a bunch of money not doing airport rides. Business travelers tip me generously since it’s on the company. You should be deactivated.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

DrivingUberPax said:


> If you're not a troll, you're playing a dangerous game.


That guy knows so much that isn't so. Surprised to see him here still. He and his billionaire buddies were going to put Uber and Lyft out of business 6 months ago.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> If you don't want your car used as a cab then don't work for a cab app transportation company.


Yet you still do?



NoDriveThruForPoo said:


> Whoever doesn't take luggage is a total clown. It's insane to me to not let riders use the trunk. Additionally, you are missing a bunch of money not doing airport rides. Business travelers tip me generously since it's on the company. You should be deactivated.


I don't do airport rides specifically because LAX is a mad house & I hate all the gridlock & confusion trying to get into that s&;:#! place. Glad I never obtained the required placard/info needed to pick up there, as it's not worth the headaches.


----------



## NoDriveThruForPoo (Feb 5, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Yet you still do?
> 
> 
> I don't do airport rides specifically because LAX is a mad house & I hate all the gridlock & confusion trying to get into that s&;:#! place. Glad I never obtained the required placard/info needed to pick up there, as it's not worth the headaches.


Lol it's extremely easy to go from the departure level to the lot. Since the lot was created, there is basically no traffic dropping off. I've had plenty of sd to lax rides for around $120 then a rematch from the lot for another 30-$60 ride. The Lyft lot is a little more of a hassle. But it's simple.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

NoDriveThruForPoo said:


> Lol it's extremely easy to go from the departure level to the lot. Since the lot was created, there is basically no traffic dropping off. I've had plenty of sd to lax rides for around $120 then a rematch from the lot for another 30-$60 ride. The Lyft lot is a little more of a hassle. But it's simple.


Pass. Not waiting in lines to pick up for hours for $15 rides, just not worth it.


----------



## NoDriveThruForPoo (Feb 5, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Pass. Not waiting in lines to pick up for hours for $15 rides, just not worth it.


You clearly have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DrivingUberPax said:


> Tread lightly. Your racism is showing.
> 
> Did your really just say "period??" What are you thirteen & wear flower panties? Anyhow, your exactly the kind of paxhole i despise with the entitlement. You pay for a seat & seatbelt. THAT'S IT! Trunk space is good to have but NOT required. The expectation for it to be completely clear is asinine considering people have families. Hopefully no one allows you to reproduce. The solice that i find in people like you is karma is a thing. No one is exempt.
> 
> ...


Bring it on "homie"!! "You people" are all talk. As in "ghetto" talk.

Been at this 4 1/2 years and will continue. 
&#128526;



swathdiver said:


> That guy knows so much that isn't so. Surprised to see him here still. He and his billionaire buddies were going to put Uber and Lyft out of business 6 months ago.


Keep up your baseless "strawman" argument. Never even remotely said I was going to put Uber out of business.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Bring it on "homie"!! "You people" are all talk. As in "ghetto" talk.
> 
> Been at this 4 1/2 years and will continue.
> &#128526;
> ...


Everything & everyone has an expiration date


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> YOU ARE VERY, VERY WRONG!!!
> 
> Am both a driver and rider. As a driver, my trunk is totally free of any cargo, and ready to accommodate 99% of all passengers baggage. I also help load bags and open doors.
> 
> ...


I wonder if its a Miami thing. Every time I read your posts, I think the same way (I'm from Miami too).

As a rider I expect to have trunk space, so as a driver I make sure there is space.

Question for those without trunk space: what do you carry on the road with you the whole day every say? Why can't you fit it somewhere else or leave it at home?
All I have in my trunk is a small vacuum and an umbrella. And the trunk has a little compartment where I have a Leatherman multitool and a kit to fix flat tires.

P


Trafficat said:


> If I have six pax in my xl car there is 0 space for luggage in my SUV as it has no storage except by folding seats down. If you want luggage, an x car gives you 4 seats. 2 pax means room for 2 large baga on the seats. 4 pax means no luggage space


I drive an XL with this same _problem_. When they are 5 or 6 plus luggage, I get off of the car, open the trunk an say out loud "I can take 6 people with minimum bags, or 4 plus all the bags".
By saying that I show proactiveness to help and two options (non of them give the chance to cancel, I want the XL trip!). It usually works.

Only once I had 6 people with two bags each that couldn't understand they were overloaded for any XL.
It went like this:

Them: oh, we ordered XL...
Me: hi, good morning (passive aggressive comment, at least say _hi_, bich). This is an XL vehicle.
Them: but we are six.
Me: I have six seats.
Them: but with seatbelts.
Me: I have six seatbelts.
Them: is this really an XL?
Me: I don't decide if my car is an XL or not, it's Uber who says so...
Them: and where would we put all the bags?
Me: I can take all the bags plus two of you, and then you order an X for the rest of the people.
Them: yeah... no... how do we get a bigger XL?
Me: you can't _choose_ a bigger XL. The only way to make sure you get a bigger car, is getting a LUXSUV.
Them: ok.
Me in my head: yeah, spend a crap ton of money, effer....


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Bring it on "homie"!! "You people" are all talk. As in "ghetto" talk.
> 
> Been at this 4 1/2 years and will continue.
> &#128526;
> ...


But why would some one like you decide to work with the public if you know you are a racist?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DrivingUberPax said:


> Everything & everyone has an expiration date


Not with me and my trunk space. &#128513;&#128513;

However you, and your "ghetto" attitude? Expiration overdue! &#129354;
&#128526;



Bobbyk5487 said:


> But why would some one like you decide to work with the public if you know you are a racist?


Because I'm considered cool AF buy the public that matters. "You people" don't even exist to me.

MAGA 2020 &#128077;
⛳&#128676;&#128184;&#127864;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Not with me and my trunk space. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> However you, and your "ghetto" attitude? Expiration overdue! &#129354;
> &#128526;
> ...


You sound like a great guy



MiamiKid said:


> Not with me and my trunk space. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> However you, and your "ghetto" attitude? Expiration overdue! &#129354;
> &#128526;
> ...





MiamiKid said:


> Not with me and my trunk space. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> However you, and your "ghetto" attitude? Expiration overdue! &#129354;
> &#128526;
> ...


But what made you think the original poster was black and it was time to go on a racist tirade...just curious...and you definitely the type to give a black driver a one star and a false complaint....karma going hit you like a donkey kick one day...i feel your type should be put down on site...you are like a rabid dog in my opinion


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Question for those without trunk space: what do you carry on the road with you the whole day every say? Why can't you fit it somewhere else or leave it at home?


Spare tire. Tire iron and cheater bar. Spare blinkers/bulbs. Air pump for tires. Yellow reflective vest. Small tool kit to work on car for emergency roadside work. Scissor jack. Fire extinguisher and 1st aid kit. I've got a small pry bar. I've got a mini-shovel to dig my car out of snow piles or mud piles (which I've used almost every year to get my car unstuck). Snow gloves. I've got jumper cables. Dust goggles. I've got a 3 foot long window scraper with the snow brush because when it snows here it will cover your car in snow in about 5 minutes. These are the basic necessities to have just to keep your car going in case things get frosty, you get stuck, or you end up in a multi-car pileup (which I have in the past).

In the trunk I have a large insulated bag for pizzas (22X22X13") which folds down but still is pretty big, plus another insulated bag. These are tools of the job for UberEATS and GrubHub. The UberEATS bag is useless if you get a pizza, or many other large items that restaurants have. I've also got a yard stick from when I worked the TTA appraisals gig. In theory I still work for them, but I kind of think they don't exist any more. I haven't heard from them in a while. Still got it in there for pics in case I get in my own accident.

I've got puppy pads and a towel so I can place them on top of spills to absorb them and provide a barrier so the next passenger won't get their butt wet. Also good when you pick up the wet paxhole beachboys so they don't make your seat wet and sandy. I have a box of baking soda for spills and odor control.

It gets below freezing here, and I could end up 200 miles from home and dangerously tired. I've got: sleeping bag, 3 full size blankets, and a thermarest Z-lite pad. I've got a winter jacket, and sweater, and a beanie in there. I've got a lunch pail full of nuts because I might not be home for a couple of days. @MiamiKid would probably arrest me for vagrancy, but realistically even if you aren't planning on sleeping in your car, if your car breaks down in the winter 100 miles from civilization you might freeze to death in the night if you don't have this stuff.

I've got a tissue box in the cab in a spare in the boot for myself and my passengers. I've got an empty bottle and a funnel to store yellow fluids.

I have my laptop bag with the laptop and its cables and mice and stuff so that I can do homework for my classes, draw up CAD parts, work on taxes, etc., while I'm out driving on slower days where I might be waiting 15-45 minutes between ride requests. And I have a bag with a scoped Thompson Contender with 50 rounds of .223 Rem. This is just in case someone is shooting down on a crowd from the fifth story somewhere. Note: Uber now allows firearms if stored unloaded in a TSA approved style.

Pretty much everything I have in my trunk is either there to facilitate doing these gig jobs, deal with emergency on the road situations, or keep me alive.

Despite all of this crap, I have a large trunk on my X car. When you open it, it looks full, but most of this stuff compresses down to a few inches tall. I have no problem fitting 2 full size luggages in my trunk and can often get a third and fourth piece in there if they are carry-on size. (realistically my crap might stop them from getting an extra 1 or 2 small carry-ons, but I can't fit three full size luggages in my car trunk even if it was empty). I've never had to turn anyone away for too much luggage in my X car, although there have been some interesting rides where people have managed to cram amazing amounts of luggage in my trunk using Tetris skills as well as extra pieces on top of the pax in the other seats. On rare occasions I've removed some of my stuff and sat on it or put it on my lap so the pax can put extra stuff in my trunk. Except for airport trips, the majority of pax do not use trunk space at all.

On my XL car I have basically the same set of stuff, and it all fits nicely behind the third row of seats and I can still fit a small amount of luggage on top. I have succesfully picked up 6 Chinese girls from the grocery store and six Chinese girls worth of groceries fit either behind the third row or in small bags they brought with them. Six american men would have trouble fitting in the car even with no luggage.

Only on my XL car have people brought too much... where people think they can fit six people with six full size luggages and six carry-ons.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Spare tire. Tire iron and cheater bar. Spare blinkers/bulbs. Air pump for tires. Yellow reflective vest. Small tool kit to work on car for emergency roadside work. Scissor jack. Fire extinguisher and 1st aid kit. I've got a small pry bar. I've got a mini-shovel to dig my car out of snow piles or mud piles (which I've used almost every year to get my car unstuck). Snow gloves. I've got jumper cables. Dust goggles. I've got a 3 foot long window scraper with the snow brush because when it snows here it will cover your car in snow in about 5 minutes. These are the basic necessities to have just to keep your car going in case things get frosty, you get stuck, or you end up in a multi-car pileup (which I have in the past).
> 
> In the trunk I have a large insulated bag for pizzas (22X22X13") which folds down but still is pretty big, plus another insulated bag. These are tools of the job for UberEATS and GrubHub. The UberEATS bag is useless if you get a pizza, or many other large items that restaurants have. I've also got a yard stick from when I worked the TTA appraisals gig. In theory I still work for them, but I kind of think they don't exist any more. I haven't heard from them in a while. Still got it in there for pics in case I get in my own accident.
> 
> ...


So basically you carry your home. Then my question for you is: what do you have at home?


----------



## NoDriveThruForPoo (Feb 5, 2018)

Chorch said:


> So basically you carry your home. Then my question for you is: what do you have at home?


Lol what is wrong with this guy? This is San Diego right? It's absolutely insane these idiots mark too much luggage or don't let people in the front seat. I never understood why riders ask and then tell me people were weird about it. I thought that was a lie. Now I know how bizarre some ppl are


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> I declined so many trunk request... especially if the cargo comes in plastic bags full of food  ... the best thing is the confused look on their faces when you say no ... like "what do you mean no?!"


I made the mistake of letting a rider's friends load my hatchback while I stayed in my warm car...because why should I do their work? They had leftover catered food in a few big aluminum bins. The 5 mile ride was smooth, but simple turns and bumps apparently caused shifting that leaked formidable amounts of gravy...not that I knew that at first. There was an initial problem up top, which rider's relatives at home cleaned and seemed sufficient. I told them I'd need a toothbrush to clean some crevices at home. They gave me $10 for the extra effort. However, at the end of the night I realized that gravy had trickled down a hole from hatchback onto, around, and under, my spare tire, and pooled up in there....btw cold weather so smells were minimized, and grease coagulated. It took 80 minutes to dismantle and clean in my garage and I got $80.

I worked harder on that cleanup than for probably all 3 or 4 mini vomit problems in the year and half before that (which were followed up with deep clean from detailers).


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Keep up your baseless "strawman" argument. Never even remotely said I was going to put Uber out of business.


There you go again sonny, funny. You've become a nasty little cuss since I was last on here. Mom and dad cut your allowance?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I travel with a lot of stuff. Sometimes my trunk is full and pax want to use it. I explain to them that nowhere does it say they are guaranteed cargo capacity with their ride. They are only guaranteed 4 seatbelts.
> 
> But I actually don't know this for sure. Am I correct? Am I being a jerk?
> 
> I expect people to text ahead if they need lots of trunk space. Some do. If they don't need lots I can squeeze it in the back.


I would only worry about the rating. You're right, your car, your rules. But pax still hold the power over you with the rating. LOL.



Halfmybrain said:


> I made the mistake of letting a rider's friends load my hatchback while I stayed in my warm car...because why should I do their work? They had leftover catered food in a few big aluminum bins. The 5 mile ride was smooth, but simple turns and bumps apparently caused shifting that leaked formidable amounts of gravy...not that I knew that at first. There was an initial problem up top, which rider's relatives at home cleaned and seemed sufficient. I told them I'd need a toothbrush to clean some crevices at home. They gave me $10 for the extra effort. However, at the end of the night I realized that gravy had trickled down a hole from hatchback onto, around, and under, my spare tire, and pooled up in there....btw cold weather so smells were minimized, and grease coagulated. It took 80 minutes to dismantle and clean in my garage and I got $80.
> 
> I worked harder on that cleanup than for probably all 3 or 4 mini vomit problems in the year and half before that (which were followed up with deep clean from detailers).


That's why you need to get a Weathertech floor liner.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Chorch said:


> So basically you carry your home. Then my question for you is: what do you have at home?


Well, you could say my car is a kind of home since I tend to spend more time in a car than in a house and don't go to a house every day. But last year I was also welcome at 3 houses and this year 2. I can only visit each one during certain hours, but that's okay. I only pay rent for one, and not much at that.

I'd be pretty happy to stay in my car for the day-to-day but a house is a great place to have as a retreat, to express your creativity, and to save a lot of money by doing things yourself instead of paying others. Family, friends, pets, and plants can be at home. It is a place to store a wardrobe, do laundry, showers, cook food, work on cars. It is also my business office and my classroom for some of my other businesses. I store inventory and vast stacks of paperwork at my house. I conduct over the table transactions there that are illegal to conduct in a car or any other place than my official place of business. (Technically, my house is a gun shop under the law and I am licensed as a gun dealer, a gunsmith, and a gun instructor. ATF frowns heavily upon rolling gun shops, unfortunately).

I've got my 3D printer, a full set of mechanic tools to work on my car that is also well equipped enough to adjust practically every machine at the nearby battery manufacturing plant where I used to work and use those same tools. I've got power tools, motor oil, filters, voltmeters, microscopes, drawers full of various lengths of wires.

My house is my shipping address where I can get discount car parts from Ebay and Amazon, as well as everything else that suits my fancy.

It is also my emergency retreat where I have dozens of guns and tens of thousands of rounds of ammunition, a year supply of food and water for 3 people. I actually do not have a bed in my house. My bedroom is almost completely full of food and ammunition. But my home is also where I keep my XL car when I'm using my X car and vis-versa. Without a house I could only have 1 car.

I could definitely get by without a house, but for the tiny bit I pay to share a house, I get huge benefits and I'd have to pay someone else to be my mechanic, pay for laundry, etc. if I didn't have a house. Overall, I think it is cheaper to have a place to store and work on stuff, than not to.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> I travel with a lot of stuff. Sometimes my trunk is full and pax want to use it. I explain to them that nowhere does it say they are guaranteed cargo capacity with their ride. They are only guaranteed 4 seatbelts.
> 
> But I actually don't know this for sure. Am I correct? Am I being a jerk?
> 
> I expect people to text ahead if they need lots of trunk space. Some do. If they don't need lots I can squeeze it in the back.


Your car, your trunk, even your glove compartment needs to be completely empty. Nothing in the door Pockets.

A good number of your passengers will go to the airport.

Those are the good rides. You need to be able to carry luggage.

It doesn't sound like you're cut out to be a Rideshare driver you don't really understand what's going on here.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Your car, your trunk, even your glove compartment needs to be completely empty. Nothing in the door Pockets.


Drunk passengers for some reason love to open the glovebox. I don't keep anything in there but paperwork, some cables, my sunglasses at night, and condoms.

I keep a box an open box of baking soda in all the passenger door pockets, except my door pocket, which is packed to the brim with essentials. Water, flashighlts, umbrellas, nail clippers, etc.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Drunk passengers for some reason love to open the glovebox. I don't keep anything in there but paperwork, some cables, my sunglasses at night, and condoms.
> 
> I keep a box an open box of baking soda in all the passenger door pockets, except my door pocket, which is packed to the brim with essentials. Water, flashighlts, umbrellas, nail clippers, etc.


I had a first aid kit in the front pax door pocket. It attracted drunks like flys to turds. 
Had to put it in the trunk.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I had a first aid kit in the front pax door pocket. It attracted drunks like flys to turds.
> Had to put it in the trunk.


The drunks do seem to like to play with the baking soda boxes. They sometimes spill it. But what can you do ? &#129335;‍♂ If the baking soda is not in there, the car starts to smell like drunks and ass.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> The drunks do seem to like to play with the baking soda boxes. They sometimes spill it. But what can you do ? &#129335;‍♂ If the baking soda is not in there, the car starts to smell like drunks and ass.


Fabreeze.....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> There you go again sonny, funny. You've become a nasty little cuss since I was last on here. Mom and dad cut your allowance?


Nope, just basic ethics, class and manners here "homie".

Something you've obviously missed in the "hood".
&#128526;



Buck-a-mile said:


> Your car, your trunk, even your glove compartment needs to be completely empty. Nothing in the door Pockets.
> 
> A good number of your passengers will go to the airport.
> 
> ...


Very well stated.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Your car, your trunk, even your glove compartment needs to be completely empty. Nothing in the door Pockets.
> 
> A good number of your passengers will go to the airport.
> 
> ...


Very well stated.


----------



## Surleysue (Mar 3, 2020)

I have an SUV, and so far, it's remained completely empty. I am considering getting a small tub with a lid to put in back for personal things. Sometimes I drive as soon as I leave my day job, and having a little personal space would be beneficial. However, the point of people getting Uber X is for the space, so I'll always make sure there is enough room for luggage, a wheel chair, groceries, or whatever else they need to haul (within reason.) But I also allow the riders to choose to sit in front or back.

I don't know the rules, but every job I've ever had in my life has required excellent customer service, and this is my way of extending that same customer service to my riders.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Surleysue said:


> I have an SUV, and so far, it's remained completely empty. I am considering getting a small tub with a lid to put in back for personal things. Sometimes I drive as soon as I leave my day job, and having a little personal space would be beneficial. However, the point of people getting Uber X is for the space, so I'll always make sure there is enough room for luggage, a wheel chair, groceries, or whatever else they need to haul (within reason.) But I also allow the riders to choose to sit in front or back.
> 
> I don't know the rules, but every job I've ever had in my life has required excellent customer service, and this is my way of extending that same customer service to my riders.


I keep a small trade show bag with cleaning supplies and the stuff I need in the trunk. It's a big white bag with Intel written on the side.

There is a net separating it away from the rest of the trunk.

You'd be surprised how many passengers try to steal it when they're unloading their luggage.

Probably just because it says the Intel on the side. I need to stencil "not your bag" on the side of the thing


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope, just basic ethics, class and manners here "homie".
> 
> Something you've obviously missed in the "hood".
> &#128526;
> ...


But why do you have a will to live...go jump in the deep end of the Atlantic...you are a disgusting plague to humanity


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> But why do you have a will to live...go jump in the deep end of the Atlantic...you are a disgusting plague to humanity





Bobbyk5487 said:


> But why do you have a will to live...go jump in the deep end of the Atlantic...you are a disgusting plague to humanity


Nope, going to continue calling out lame, uneducated and ignorant drivers.

Uber passengers expect a trunk to use and will get it.

Uber expects drivers to provide a clear trunk. Corporate has my back here.

If you can't comprehend this basic customer service point, you should be deactivated. In fact, you're not employable in any customer service related position.

Try to be a better person.
&#128526;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope, going to continue calling out lame, uneducated and ignorant drivers.
> 
> Uber passengers expect a trunk to use and will get it.
> 
> ...


So you think the original poster is black and all black drivers are ghetto and unprofessional....funny I'm black in a kkk friendly area and have one of the best ratings in my area



MiamiKid said:


> Nope, going to continue calling out lame, uneducated and ignorant drivers.
> 
> Uber passengers expect a trunk to use and will get it.
> 
> ...


Your problem is you are a narcissistic psychopath that have convinced yourself that you are better than black people so for blacks to be doing the same job as you and some of us are more successful than you destroys your twisted narrative and it drives you crazy....dangerously crazy....dylan roof crazy...you sound obsessed...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> WOW!! We are talking about a LIBETARD here!
> 
> Who anything about color? YOU!
> 
> ...


Yeah quoting "you people" and saying "you ghetto people" over and over have nothing to do with race....i understand that someone lied to you and told you you are automatically better than others but like I said you all should sky dive into the most shark infested part of the Atlantic and have a group meeting at the bottom of the ocean about you all superiority


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Damn right you get what you paid for. And when riding, I pay for a trunk 100% free of crap as well as a car without debris.
> 
> Sick to death of the "homie" drivers from the "other side of the tracks"! Pathetic.
> 
> ...


Jeez, you are utterly vile.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Each of you guys take a knife and cut the palm of your hand. Do you bleed red?

Quit your argument.
We are all human beings.

Time for a reality check.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Try to be a better person.
> &#128526;


Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

I figure if Uber and Lyft wanted a professional driver with a professional car that had a clear trunk, they would pay professional wages. Since they don't, and they are an app company arranging rideSHARE, I will make use of the trunk space that I PAY FOR, and the remaining space is available for passengers belongings on a case by case basis. I have turned away rides for too much luggage. I have made a family of 4 ride to the airport with luggage on their lap because they were being CHEAP. The father openly said he was hoping and SUV/XL vehicle came so they'd have more room at the cheaper price. Instead they crammed into a ford focus hatchback for 25 miles of awkward silence/suffocation. 

It's the wild west, and if people want to be cheap, they should be turned away occasionally and made to suffer the consequences of being CHEAP.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> I travel with a lot of stuff. Sometimes my trunk is full and pax want to use it. I explain to them that nowhere does it say they are guaranteed cargo capacity with their ride. They are only guaranteed 4 seatbelts.
> 
> But I actually don't know this for sure. Am I correct? Am I being a jerk?
> 
> I expect people to text ahead if they need lots of trunk space. Some do. If they don't need lots I can squeeze it in the back.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Man, You guys that are cancelling are getting paid tooooo much, how do you afford to drive to a rider then cancel and not be paid.



HPRohit said:


> , I will make use of the trunk space that I PAY FOR,


Well actually the rider is paying YOU, unless your giving out free rides. They are paying for your car.

My boot is completely empty. Apart from around the spare wheel and gaps. I have a vacuum, cleaning supplies and rags. It's all you need to have on you,


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I drive an Ody XL. Based on Lyft recommendations I have a case of cheap water, first aid kit, cleaning supplies, a jump start box (for when I have the radio on too long between rides) , a blanket for dogs, a few snacks, a booster seat and in the winter tire chains. 
Pax are welcome to whatever space is left.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

HPRohit said:


> I figure if Uber and Lyft wanted a professional driver with a professional car that had a clear trunk, they would pay professional wages. Since they don't, and they are an app company arranging rideSHARE, I will make use of the trunk space that I PAY FOR, and the remaining space is available for passengers belongings on a case by case basis. I have turned away rides for too much luggage. I have made a family of 4 ride to the airport with luggage on their lap because they were being CHEAP. The father openly said he was hoping and SUV/XL vehicle came so they'd have more room at the cheaper price. Instead they crammed into a ford focus hatchback for 25 miles of awkward silence/suffocation.
> 
> It's the wild west, and if people want to be cheap, they should be turned away occasionally and made to suffer the consequences of being CHEAP.


So when it's surging you stop to empty out your trunk?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Halfmybrain said:


> I made the mistake of letting a rider's friends load my hatchback while I stayed in my warm car...because why should I do their work?


While you see the mistake here its not about doing "their" work or being some kind of servant. It's your car and why would you not want to know what is being put inside? I never let anyone put anything in the trunk on their own. By putting whatever it is in the trunk I know what it is and I can place it where I want it.



Buck-a-mile said:


> I keep a small trade show bag with cleaning supplies and the stuff I need in the trunk. It's a big white bag with Intel written on the side.


These work really good and don't take up much space... I keep towels, some cleaners, gloves, puke bags and a flashlight. On the side in the little area I keep a vacuum and first aid kit.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DVXFP7B/?tag=ubne0c-20
Of course I don't have much space anyway in my car. Most of my trunk is battery! It's great for ride sharing around town but not so good for the airport! Fortunately I don't do much rides to or from the AP.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope, going to continue calling out lame, uneducated and ignorant drivers.
> 
> Uber passengers expect a trunk to use and will get it.
> 
> ...


Why would I care about what pax expect? They will get what they pay for, not what they expect!

The bottom line is simple - I travel between cities a lot to see my friends who are scattered all over. That's why my trunk is always mostly full, I need to have the usual overnight travel stuff with me everywhere I go. Especially when I'm doing RS, cuz that's the main reason/time I do it - to get paid on long trips I would have done anyway.

So clearing my trunk is a nonstarter - I'll quit RS before I do that. At the pathetic rates I'm getting with nobody tipping on top of the abusive behaviour of pax and app companies, I straight up have no concern for customer service or what pax wants. I will adhere to TOS and that's it. TOS says I must have 4 seatbelts, which is annoying but I do it. It says nothing about trunk space or cargo capacity.

The ecosystem is forcing my behaviour. If the other players came correct I might be inclined to deliver good customer service. As things are I simply don't care about anything other than myself and my selfish need. Pax already making out like bandits just getting a ride and absolutely nothing else.

Gum? Water? Trunk space? Suck it!

You want trunk space, text me immediately after you order the ride and indicate amount of your up front cash tip and I'll think about it.

You get what you pay for people, end of story! Why is that ok on every other industry but suddenly in RS we are expected to bleed money for pax convenience?? Hahahaha SUCK IT. No trunk space for you.

It's actually never prevented me from completing a ride, I always find room n the back of the cabin to cram everything on top of pax. It doesn't even blowback on me ratings wise. I just want to know if there's any reason to comply if somebody ever forces the issue.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Demon said:


> So when it's surging you stop to empty out your trunk?


Short answer: No I don't.

What surge? Are you referring to the mechanism Uber uses for driver redistribution to address disproportionate rider demand/driver supply? Surge pay isn't to compensate for more services or better service or more professionalism. Surge pay is a lure/manipulation tool to convince me to take a ride I wouldn't normally want at base rate.

I am an independent contractor. I determine the service levels I provide. At $1.20/mile and the original 75/25 split, my car was cleaned almost daily, empty, and amenities were offered. Now that pay has significantly been decreased, service has been leaned to provide a safe ride from point A to B. I don't hardly ever leave my house to provide service to Uber/Lyft cargo. I sometimes turn on the platform that allows these cheap bastards to subsidize my commute. On my commute, I generally have a car seat for my children, a sports bag for my leisurely activities, and sometimes some gear that the snowflakes at Uber and Lyft REALLY don't approve of in my trunk. My stuff takes priority over the belongings of the cargo, at all times. Because I'm law abiding, my stuff restricts locations that I'm willing to share my ride to. That's my prerogative. If Uber/Lyft want to go back to the original pay from our partnership, I will consider raising the level of service I offer.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Why would I care about what pax expect? They will get what they pay for, not what they expect!
> 
> The bottom line is simple - I travel between cities a lot to see my friends who are scattered all over. That's why my trunk is always mostly full, I need to have the usual overnight travel stuff with me everywhere I go. Especially when I'm doing RS, cuz that's the main reason/time I do it - to get paid on long trips I would have done anyway.
> 
> ...


Never had a driver like you in 4 1/2 years.

LOVE to see a driver try that ghetto crap on me. &#129354;


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

NoDriveThruForPoo said:


> You clearly have no idea what you are talking about.


Why don't you explain it to me then?



MiamiKid said:


> Not with me and my trunk space. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> However you, and your "ghetto" attitude? Expiration overdue! &#129354;
> &#128526;
> ...


It's by.


MiamiKid said:


> Never had a driver like you in 4 1/2 years.
> 
> LOVE to see a driver try that ghetto crap on me. &#129354;


I'm 6ft6 and 280, I'd love to have a pax like you think you're a tough guy & try anything even remotely close to that with me, after you're embarrassed, you'll go to jail, compliments of moi, then I call a lawyer and own practically everything you do and you'd probably end up giving me a nice amount of cash too in the end.

So you go ahead with your threats there Rocky, but keep in mind, you'd have QUITE A BIT TO LOSE if you ever decided to do anything even remotely close to what you're claiming you'd do.

But hey, threaten away.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Why don't you explain it to me then?
> 
> 
> It's by.
> ...


Guys like you don't bother me in the least. And I make it out to LA about once a year. Wouldn't guess you'd be working any areas where I'd be.

However, if I did run across you, would get my way just like any other driver. Size, and ignorance, never a concern.
&#128526;


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I keep a small trade show bag with cleaning supplies and the stuff I need in the trunk. It's a big white bag with Intel written on the side.
> 
> There is a net separating it away from the rest of the trunk.
> 
> ...


put a blanket over your stuff so they can't see what you have...


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Why don't you explain it to me then?
> 
> 
> It's by.
> ...


e-thugs are so tough right? Cuz talking shit in RL will get you punched in the face! I think most of these e-thugs are puny weaklings that no girl dares to touch or look at and that's why they're so tough online!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Why would I care about what pax expect? They will get what they pay for, not what they expect!
> 
> The bottom line is simple - I travel between cities a lot to see my friends who are scattered all over. That's why my trunk is always mostly full, I need to have the usual overnight travel stuff with me everywhere I go. Especially when I'm doing RS, cuz that's the main reason/time I do it - to get paid on long trips I would have done anyway.
> 
> ...


You don't think you have a bad attitude ?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

rideshare_driver_roc said:


> put a blanket over your stuff so they can't see what you have...


It's already got a cargo net.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> You don't think you have a bad attitude ?


I know for sure I have a bad attitude! That's why I'm a business owner. As an employee I'd be fired instantly behaving like this, and rightfully so!

I prefer to live and die purely by my own choices and philosophies. A bad attitude is inherently meaningless, it's what you do with it that matters. I use mine to make money and selfishly improve my own life.

From what I've observed, my compatriots use their much vaunted good attitudes to get trampled on and live a quiet, irrelevant life filled with misery and stupidities. Sorry, not for me! If you can't handle a little attitude you are definitely in the wrong car.

I keep it real and own everything I say and do. Many people have pointed out my bad attitude, but none could ever answer my follow up question - SO WHAT?? Can you?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Am I being a jerk?


Yes, you are. And an obnoxious jerk with a chip on his shoulder at that - judging from the tenor of your post. Perhaps you should consider employment not involving interaction with other people?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> Yes, you are. And an obnoxious jerk with a chip on his shoulder at that - judging from the tenor of your post. Perhaps you should consider employment not involving interaction with other people?


No I shouldn't. I'm running a business, I can do that while being a jerk! If the clients don't like it, they are free to leave.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> No I shouldn't. I'm running a business, I can do that while being a jerk! If the clients don't like it, they are free to leave.


Quite a formula for success that you've promulgated for your "business" that you are running. Most businesses operate by reducing obstacles to success rather than deliberately creating them, buy hey, run your "business" however you see fit.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> Quite a formula for success that you've promulgated for your "business" that you are running. Most businesses operate by reducing obstacles to success rather than deliberately creating them, buy hey, run your "business" however you see fit.


And yet I do in fact achieve high levels of success. How do you explain that? You've been brainwashed into believing that being a conformist servant is the only way to get along and ahead in this world. You drank to much of the kool-aid and you are wrong. Tons of people are results oriented and appreciate a good jerk that gets the job done.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I know for sure I have a bad attitude! That's why I'm a business owner. As an employee I'd be fired instantly behaving like this, and rightfully so!
> 
> I prefer to live and die purely by my own choices and philosophies. A bad attitude is inherently meaningless, it's what you do with it that matters. I use mine to make money and selfishly improve my own life.
> 
> ...


I dig it &#129305;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> I know for sure I have a bad attitude! That's why I'm a business owner. As an employee I'd be fired instantly behaving like this, and rightfully so!
> 
> I prefer to live and die purely by my own choices and philosophies. A bad attitude is inherently meaningless, it's what you do with it that matters. I use mine to make money and selfishly improve my own life.
> 
> ...


That's so honest, love that!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tarvus said:


> Quite a formula for success that you've promulgated for your "business" that you are running. Most businesses operate by reducing obstacles to success rather than deliberately creating them, buy hey, run your "business" however you see fit.


Having things in car to stay comfortable means you can stay out longer, do more rides, and make more money. Lacking emergency gear can also cause loss. Shovel often means back on the road in 30 mins. No shovel might mean calling a tow truck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> I can do that while being a jerk!


also a fact there are some people who should never ever forward face with the paying customer.


----------



## NoDriveThruForPoo (Feb 5, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Why don't you explain it to me then?
> 
> 
> I tried boomer. Hard to break things down for a mental midget such as yourself. Just keep denying lax rides and shitting on customers for wanting to use the trunk. It only helps me.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

About to do some basic shopping at Costco, and as I approached my app gets a request for a pretty short X ride. I accept and see it's Costco, and I already know how it's going to go down...

As I pass by the loading zone on 10th street I see a couple who I knew was looking for my vehicle as they do the typical app-double-take, and the guy is loading up a GIANT pile to the curb of like, 10+ cases of water, probably as much in volume of toilet paper, and a whole lot of other shit. I drive an XL vehicle, but these people were cheap and ordered a standard X ride, and obviously were expecting to load up all the free seating space as well as cram the trunk full with their shit. In a typical full size sedan, I really don't think there would have been any space left over if any at all, after stacking items to the ceiling.

Even if they ordered XL I don't think I'd take that ride. Far worse than a minfare grocery store trip in the hood with cart full small items.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Sick Duck said:


> About to do some basic shopping at Costco, and as I approached my app gets a request for a pretty short X ride. I accept and see it's Costco, and I already know how it's going to go down...
> 
> As I pass by the loading zone on 10th street I see a couple who I knew was looking for my vehicle as they do the typical app-double-take, and the guy is loading up a GIANT pile to the curb of like, 10+ cases of water, probably as much in volume of toilet paper, and a whole lot of other shit. I drive an XL vehicle, but these people were cheap and ordered a standard X ride, and obviously were expecting to load up all the free seating space as well as cram the trunk full with their shit. In a typical full size sedan, I really don't think there would have been any space left over if any at all, after stacking items to the ceiling.
> 
> Even if they ordered XL I don't think I'd take that ride. Far worse than a minfare grocery store trip in the hood with cart full small items.


CXL


----------

